# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Christchurch based offroad vehicle hire?

## LJP

Planning another Waimate trip & need to hire a 4x4 from Christchurch for a high country station. Tracks are well established & the odd shallow river crossing thrown in. Used to use Tony from Overland rentals which were Toyota Prado's with good offroad tyres & insurance that covered off road use. He's relocated to Australia & my initial inquiries have the rental company not having any off road insurance cover. Any body in the know & can offer some advice?

----------


## gonetropo

https://www.newzealand4wdhire.co.nz/...s/christchurch

----------


## scottrods

Scotties rentals on blenheim used to do it.

----------

